# iPod Shuffle Game



## Eclipse (May 5, 2011)

... Or any other mp3 player/program that can randomize your songs.

Poster A asks a question, Poster B replies with the song they got from shuffling and asks another question, so on and so forth.

What is the meaning of your life?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 5, 2011)

42 (Coldplay)

License and regristration?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the Jungle (Guns N' Roses)

Are you single?


----------



## Eclipse (May 5, 2011)

Meltdown (Kagamine Rin)

What's the first thing you will say to a stranger?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 5, 2011)

Don't You Know Who I Think I Am? (Fall Out Boy)

Square root of onions?


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 5, 2011)

Mt Pyre Peak - Pokemon R/S

You're left stranded in a cave with nothing but a pair of chocolate undies. What do you do?


----------



## Mendatt (May 5, 2011)

Beat it (Michael Jackson)

If you run into bagel that starts to insult you, what do you do?


----------



## BlackTitress (May 5, 2011)

Take Me Away (Lifehouse)

What kind of magic do you use?


----------



## Glace (May 6, 2011)

I'm Yours (Jason Mraz)

You accidentally slip off the stage after giving your speech. How do you react?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 6, 2011)

Home Is Where The Luvdisc Is (OC Remix of Hearthome City)

2+2x2=?


----------



## Sypl (May 6, 2011)

Sound of my dream (B0unc3)

Do I have a hat?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 6, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> What is the meaning of your life?





RespectTheBlade said:


> 42 (Coldplay)


Coincidence? I think not.


Anyhow:

Wind Cries Mary (Jamie Cullum-ironically not Jimi Hendrix)

Can you access Google?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 6, 2011)

(Actually, it was pure coincidence. very spooky.)

Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner (Fall Out Boy).

Best moveset for a gallade?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2011)

Drain You (Nirvana)

What time zone are you in?


----------



## Eclipse (May 6, 2011)

I was actually wondering about that 42... xD

About Town (Professor Layton and the Curious Village)

Will you have children?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2011)

Panic Attack (Dream Theater)

What's that smell?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 6, 2011)

In Your Way (Hatsune Miku)

What are you doing?


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 6, 2011)

The Doomsday (Snappleman, Ashane, norg)

Who let you in here?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2011)

Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)

What do you do when you have trouble sleeping?


----------



## Phantom (May 7, 2011)

"Going Through Changes"
Eminem
(Wut?)

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 7, 2011)

Letter to Dana (Sonata Arctica)

What is the square root of potato?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 7, 2011)

Short Skirt/Long Jacket - Cake (seriously buy/hack/do something with that song it's unbelievably good)

  Root of -36?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 7, 2011)

I Don't Care (Fall Out Boy)

How many shinies do you have?


----------



## Glace (May 7, 2011)

1, 2, 3, 4 (Plain White T's)

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## Lili (May 7, 2011)

"House of Wolves" by My Chemical Romance

Why are people so evil?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 7, 2011)

The Islander - Nightwish

What are you doing right now?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 7, 2011)

Dust Bowl Dance (Mumford And Sons)

Does THIS look like the face of a murderer?!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 7, 2011)

Mégaphotocopie -Les Trois Accords

Does this dress make me look fat?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2011)

Our Truth - Lacuna Coil

Does this look infected to you?


----------



## Phantom (May 8, 2011)

"LGFUAD" -  Motion City Soundtrack

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## Flareth (May 8, 2011)

The Way I Loved You (Taylor Swift)

Do you know the Muffin Man?


----------



## Lili (May 8, 2011)

"Here In Your Arms" by hellogoodbye


----------



## Spatz (May 8, 2011)

"eeyore" Slipknot

Any questions?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2011)

Sleep Apnea (Chevelle)

Could switching to GEICO really save you fifteen percent or more on car insurance?


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 8, 2011)

Here We Are - Man on Earth

Is 4kids the devil?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 8, 2011)

Ready To Go (Get Me Out Of My Mind)-Panic! At The Disco.

Why so serious?


----------



## Lili (May 8, 2011)

"Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen

Did the sex change go successfully, doctor?


----------



## Spatz (May 8, 2011)

"My Freind of Misery" Metallica

you alright/


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 8, 2011)

The Mesopotamians - They Might Be Giants

Are you going to kill me, or just sit there drinking tea?


----------



## Lili (May 8, 2011)

"Fly" by Nicki Minaj

I will rape your women, kill your men, and take your children as slaves.  Any questions?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 8, 2011)

"F**k You!" - Cee Lo Green

Is my nose alright?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2011)

Passenger - Deftones

What is your next move?


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 9, 2011)

Get Out of This Town (Carrie Underwood)

Fill in the blank.  I'm _______.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 9, 2011)

With Trees (Korpiklaani)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 10, 2011)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring

is babelfish useful?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 10, 2011)

Hold, Release, Rakshasa, and Carcasses - Senka and Hatsune Miku

How soon is now?


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 10, 2011)

Fast Cars and Freedom (Rascal Flatts)

Was this a triumph?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 11, 2011)

Love, Selfish Love (Patrick Stump)

Don't you ever think about anyone but yourself?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 11, 2011)

If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies

Who wants to live forever?


----------



## Meow! (May 11, 2011)

Zora of Termina said:


> Mt Pyre Peak - Pokemon R/S
> 
> You're left stranded in a cave with nothing but a pair of chocolate undies. What do you do?





Mendatt said:


> Beat it (Michael Jackson)
> 
> If you run into bagel that starts to insult you, what do you do?



OH GOD, THIS IS FUCKING HILARIOUS!


----------



## Phantom (May 13, 2011)

"Mystery of You" - Red

What did you do last night?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 13, 2011)

Fuck You - Cee Lo Green

  I swear this just happened. I got this song twice why >:(

When I say hello you say-


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 14, 2011)

Phantom said:


> What did you do last night?





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Fuck You - Cee Lo Green


Oh my god that's perfect. xD



> When I say hello you say-


"Under Control" (The Strokes)

Where did I put my keys?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 14, 2011)

Bulletproof Heart (My Chemical Romance)

And how was your day?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 14, 2011)

Eruption - Van Halen

What is 10 divided by mosquito repellent?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 14, 2011)

Dead On Arrival (Fall Out Boy)

What's your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Phantom (May 14, 2011)

Effercon said:
			
		

> What is 10 divided by mosquito repellent?


 


RespectTheBlade said:


> Dead On Arrival (Fall Out Boy)


That's kinda funny in an evil way... It's like dividing by zero but with bug spray.


"Rest In Peace", Buffy Musical Soundtrack...apparently I'm suicidal.

What's the best thing to do to someone in an elevator?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 16, 2011)

Panda Hero (Gumi)

If you say so, then is it, oh, is it happy?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 17, 2011)

Slam - Pendulum

If you had 24 hours to live, what would you do?


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 17, 2011)

Dr Worm - They Might be Giants
(I hope that doesn't mean what I think it means...)
Why does anybody in their right mind read or watch twilight?


----------



## zeKieranator (May 17, 2011)

Dear Prudence - The Beatles

What is your favorite song?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 17, 2011)

The Riddler Who Can't Solve Riddles - Kagamine Len

Are you alright?


----------



## Eclipse (May 19, 2011)

Love Letter no Kawari ni Kono Uta wo - Seiro

How was your day?


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 19, 2011)

Take me Back in Time - TJ Davis

why so british?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 19, 2011)

My Talent (aka Boku no Sainou) - Hatsune Miku

Why would you feel pained?


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 19, 2011)

We Got It Going On (Bon Jovi feat. Big & Rich).
(Personally, I hoped "Because of you" came up.)

For what purpose was I created? (Borrowing from hope's sig)


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

Play On (carrie underwood)

Why do we like video games?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 20, 2011)

Paradise City - GnR

WHAT ELSE DO YOU WANT FROM ME?


----------



## zeKieranator (May 20, 2011)

Here It Goes Again - OK Go

Which of your songs would sound great if it were sung by Justin Bieber?


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

"You Can Do It" by No Doubt.

Who... who are you?!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 20, 2011)

Rock you like a Hurricane - The Scorpions

The fuck was that!?


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Crack the Shutters - Snow Patrol

Who the hell's gonna care in five more minutes?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 21, 2011)

You Shook Me All Night Long - The Lost Fingers

Will you marry me?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

"Memento Mori" - Kamelot

Who touched my gun?


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

"The Prophet's Song" by Queen

Do you believe in a God?


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

Ed Sheeran featuring Wretch 32 & Devlin -You Need Me, I Don't Need You 
Why are you so ugly?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 27, 2011)

"The Pot" - Tool
So smoking pot made me ugly? Damn.

Who do you think you are?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 27, 2011)

"Cowgirl" - Elektrik Bones

WHO SAID THAT


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 27, 2011)

"The Grand Conjuration" - Opeth

Why do you do this to yourself?


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Sep 29, 2011)

Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko

Why did it happen?


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 29, 2011)

Replay - Iyaz

Who turned the rain to marshmallows?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 29, 2011)

Ride the Lightning - Metallica

What was that noise? D:


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

The A Team - Ed Sheeran

Why do bombs explode?


----------



## mewtini (Oct 7, 2011)

It's Magic (Selena Gomez) (I don't like her but I forget the original band that sang the song >:( )

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

Lil Wayne feat. Bruno Mars - Mirror

Have you got a gun?


----------



## mewtini (Oct 7, 2011)

It's Tricky (RUN-DMC)

Why do you have a blue spot on your forehead?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

Example vs. Laidback Luke - Natural Disaster

Am I a Jumpluff?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 8, 2011)

Lost Control - Anathema

Are you who they thought you were?


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this isn't exactly a song...
but the Old Spice commercial

Where did you go?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Jessie J ft. B.o.B - Price Tag

Am I using the Roar of Time style?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

Space Dye Vest - Dream Theater

What's for dinner?


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 10, 2011)

Disturbed "Down with the Sickness"

Can somebody PLEASE put me out of my misery and shoot me already?!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 10, 2011)

All My Love - Led Zeppelin

Who burned my toast?


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 10, 2011)

"Trogdor the Burninator" by Strong Bad

Who stole mah bukkit?


----------

